# Stucco exterior walls - how to properly install doors and windows?



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

I am remodeling my home, and planning replace an existing patio door and existing window - both windows openings will be resized and reframed appropriatly. I also will be installing a new exterior door where there is now not a door, with the appropriate opening cut and framed. 

I have a stucco guy at the ready to handle whatever patching is needed.

The question I have is how does one deal with the thicker than normal walls due to the stucco exterior? The door jam will leave about 3/4" from their outer edge to the surface of the stucco walls.

Similar question for the windows, the affixing them via the nailing flange to the 2x4 framing will leave them set back from the outer edge of the stucco walls as well.

I am missing something obvious?

thx!
Vince


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

get the units with a stucco fin


----------



## jaros bros. (Jan 16, 2009)

Lots of damage can be caused from an improper installation with stucco. It's a very specialized type of siding and there need to be detailed flashing. Can be a nightmare and cause lots of mold and rot if done improperly. You might want to ask the stucco installer, if he is a professional, for details about it. The stucco wrap, or tar paper has to be overlapped with the flashing to prevent water from getting to the framing.

Josh Jaros


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> get the units with a stucco fin


A bit of Googling gave me some insight into the stucco fin. I gather the jam is extended out to the edge of the stucco and incorporates a flap that extends over the stucco a couple inches.

I will be removing windows that have a nailing fin - so a have to cut and break away the stucco a couple inches all around to reveal the nailing fin. And then the area this area I remove will be covered by the new window's stucco fin - correct?

Or is there a better way to remove the existing window that does not require cutting so much stucco away?

thx!


----------

